# Black Ops 2 Multiplayer Tipps



## erichm (9 Dez. 2012)

Am besten spielt man mit der vector und perks nimmt man 1.patronenschaden und 2. größeres Magazin.


----------



## frak29 (10 Dez. 2012)

Noooooob Mps sind doch nur für den Anfang gut ung irgendwann keine Herausforderung mehr vorallem mit den Perks. 
Such dirn gutes Sturmgewehr wie die SCAR und level die Hoch. 
Oder probiers gleich mal mit Quickscope is zwar Anfangs schwer aber macht am Ende viel Bock wenn mans kann


----------



## Benmon (10 Dez. 2012)

Und dann zockt man Hardcore Only dann ist die Waffe nahezu egal :-D


----------



## Padderson (10 Dez. 2012)

Oje - Profis unter sich
Für mich als Laienzocker alles Bahnhof


----------



## xXMartinoXx (11 Dez. 2012)

Zock grad mit der M27 ganz gern  Die haut gut rein...


----------



## Ch0C0 (19 Mai 2013)

MW3 ist besser als Blops 2


----------



## Bauerdot (7 Juni 2013)

wer zielen kann, sollte mal die FAL mit Feuermodus auf mittlere Distanzen ausprobieren


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

Die SMR ist viel brutaler als die FAL ^^


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

jeder kommt mit anderen Sachen besser zurecht.


----------

